# Serviria este seguidor de linea???



## ersun12 (Ene 28, 2010)

Soy estudiante de Mecatronica y necesito hacer un Seguidor de linea no tan facil como con los CNY70... esos no son permitidos y sin PIC .,... entonces con un amigo y una profesora diseñamos uno y me preguntaba si era posible hacerlo funcionar con el siguiente circuito..... la cosa rectangular es un trimmer .... creo que un trimmer es un condensador variable cierto? si es asi y no funciona seria recomendable poner un potenciometro???... necesito ayuda para ver si este circuito funciona... gracias anticipadamente


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

puedes hacerlo fisico y saver si te funciona

hay que hacerle la prueba


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola ersum12

La cosa rectangular Sí Es un Trimmer (Potenciómetro para ajuste fino).

Es el circuito solo tienen EMOSORES de luz, Con qué van a detectar esa luz como para cuando el seguidor se salga de la línea negra?. Faltan los SENSORES de luz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ersun12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas...

ya resolvi el problema, el circuito tiene bastantes partes buenas pero muchas malas, haciendo pruebas, y haciendo logica logre conectar todo como se debe, y si mi compañero al poner led negro se referia a un LED infrarrojo Receptor, el trimmer esta mal conectado en ese circuito pero gracias logre hacerlo a tiempo 

saludos


----------

